# Need 1 June 25 & 26 Venice



## Bowyer (Jun 18, 2015)

I have a fishing trip booked for June 25 & 26 and we need one more fisherman. 
Fishing out of Venice Louisiana with Louisiana Bluewater Charters. 
I have a house booked for 3 nights. We bring food and cook our meals to keep the cost down.
Two days fishing offshore and the house total cost is an estimated $1350 each.
That includes an estimated $1000 per day fuel charge and $200/day for tips.

The rest of us are from central Texas and are happy to have another ride along to help split travel costs. 

Let's go kill some Tuna and maybe a Swordfish.

Call me at 903-879-0699

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowyer (Jun 18, 2015)

The position is filled!
Thanks 2Cool

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowyer (Jun 18, 2015)

1 spot available for June 25 & 26!









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowyer (Jun 18, 2015)

The boat is full, again!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------

